# Ear question



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay for those of you who have seen diesels picture in my introduction his ears are standing he's a 1 yr old, however they don't stand all the time, being a new GSD owner It gets kind of irritating people calling him a mixed breed, and a certain family member "dad" always saying when are your ears going to stand? Beautiful erect ears in this one picture huh? now see the picture of him with them floppy. I would love for them to stand all the time is it far to late to do anything about it? If so I'll live with him being a "stimulated" ear stander because I love him dearly I'm just curious..

First Picture on the left him as a puppy I believe this was taken in Nov last year. Next picture was from this spring, Next picture ears up again camping about a month ago, last picture of us, this is what his ears do! what do you all that have owned for several years or know the breed really really well think?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You could try to train them up with an insert in them. I don't know how successful it would be at this age. I am currently working with taping a 1 year old's ears and so far not much improvement. But, his don't stand occasionally like yours.

I used breath rite strips and mole skin. Maybe I can get a picture of Luke's ears today.


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

gosh anything would be great I tried a method with glueing the roller to the inside of the ear but his ear didn't react well to the glue at all made the skin on the inside peel.. Like I said he'll be laying down wake up and his ears are up.. Which is great! but I'm having lost hope needless to say.


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

*ear question*

Okay so here is an extremely recent photo taken just today when he woke up from his nap EARS UP! in about 2-3 minuets they'll be down..  See where my frustration lies..lol :crazy:


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

My dog does the same. They do stand for more than 75% of the day though.


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

it depends for Diesel most of the day they are up but when I go to pet him or he comes to me they fall like I said if I can help them since they already do stand most of the time that would be fantastic! if not no big deal he's everything I could want in a GSD


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Are his ears back when he is very happy and excited???


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Are his ears back when he is very happy and excited???


yea they flop back like some shepherds I've seen do...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

When Jake is excited when I get home and take him out of his crate or in the morning his ears are back. I am sure others will know more but this seems very normal to me.


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

yea like right now they are drooped down not standing he's sleeping and bent over at the tops... The base is up so their not as flat as say a retrievers ears obviously from the picture lol but it's frustrating sometimes. He's a big boy for his age.. If this helps any I give him bones to chew on and when he chews his ears start to stand also it's very weird to me being a first time owner and all..lol.. I do appreciate any input.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I would definitely give him some help with those at this age.


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

that's my inital though too just to see if it'll help because they stand a majority of the time any way..... What are some good methods to use that I can do at home myself that don't involve glue? His ears just yesterday had a really nasty reaction to the glue..


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Did you try Tear Mender Glue?


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

no I tried the eye lash glue stuff I've read lots about and it made the skin on the inside of his ear flake pretty bad.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Tear mender is the real deal. No pictures but, I tried the breath rite strips, the card board from a toilet paper roll. My GSD was ten months old and his right ear didn't show much hope. Tried the above a few times each, only to have them fall out every couple days, then stumbled into some oak veneer in the garage, cut out a form and could form it in the shape of an ear. Glued the breath-rite strips to what would be the non veneer side. Lathered the tear mender to the oak side and stuck it to Ozzies ear. It stayed for eight days, when it came out I glued another one in, stayed for nine or ten days. Came home from work one day and that one came out. But his ear stood on its own. For good measure I glued another in. It doesn't boyhr him at all either. I'm at six days on this one, when it comes out I'll leave it out and I believe it will stay on its own from what I saw . I'll try to keep you all informed.


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm actually having some success with the taping of his ears... *fingers crossed* We hunt and had a successful year so he gets the fresh bones from that so.. yay! I as well will keep UTD on here on the process..


----------

